# Excessive Panting



## jellyroll (May 12, 2018)

We have a rescue dog and always thought it was a lab/pit mix. Not until a plumber came over and said we had a beautiful Vizsla did I realize what we had. She's still a mix, but definitely has Vizsla in her. 
Anyway, we are now more accepting of her "velcro" behavior and she's truly a wonderful dog (never had a dog that always needs to be touching me).

We also have another rescue dog that is a lab mix. The two together are great and keep each other busy. We are on about 7 acres and they go on walkabouts (really runabouts) when they seize the opportunity to sneak out. 

I've noticed lately that when they come back from an expedition, that she pants like crazy. The lab is breathing slightly heavy, but nothing like the female. The heat has been quite rough here in Texas, but just curious if Vizsla's are prone to heavy panting or if there could be another issue that I need to have the vet look into. The panting does not slow her down. If she was in the middle of a hard pant, and a rabbit hopped by, she would jump up without any hesitation and give chase.

Jelllyroll


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

They tend to overran themselves and pant heavily. We live in Texas too and figured that in the summer the best is the stay close to water. Before taking off for a walk in the summer we hose him off, then our boy jumps into the creek and lakes during our offleash runs once he feels hot again. We also carry extra water with us and make him drink during our runs. Once the temperature reaches 85 we only allow him to swim. If your dogs like to swim that could be a possibility to explore too. But if you worry that it is a possible health issue, a vet visit sounds like a good idea.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Does she cover more ground than the lab mix? That might explain why she is panting harder.
It's been very hot, with high humidity in Texas. She's probably fine, just make sure she has water and shade. I keep a kiddy pool in the shade, and filled with water over the summer.
Keep checking on her, and bring her inside for a break. Early morning, and late evening are the best times to let them play outside. Middle of the day, it's like a sauna outside.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

There are a few things to know about V's: They are very expressive. And, they are very exuberant. Add heat and you get lots of panting, it's their way of cooling down, and also letting you know they're out there performing at 110%.

Beware of herperthermia, though b/c unlike the Lab, your V will just ignore the symptoms and respond to the moment. Lots of water to drink and spray, and don't hesitate to stop in the shade for a bit for some enforced cool down.


----------



## jellyroll (May 12, 2018)

Sounds good. She's stubborn on the water part. She's under my feet when working outside and I always have a water cooler present and keep their dog bowl full. Once they sneak away for a bit, I just have to force her to drink upon her return. 
The house we bought had a pool and we've been trying to get her adjusted to getting in. I don't think she would get in on her own, but when I'm in the pool, she forces herself. These dogs are hilarious. 

On a side question, do these dogs have have a stronger than usual nose for finding scent trails? I'm blown away at what she finds with her nose. She sniffs out rodents from underneath storage buildings all of the time. And she even tracked me down (after I left her behind) when I was a 1/2 mile from the house.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Please be careful about pests like serpents. Don't want her or you to get hurt.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------

